

Opera 9.5 released. Built-in firebug-like tool: dragonfly - urlwolf
http://www.opera.com

======
SwellJoe
I've been using the beta for a few weeks on my XO lappy. It actually runs
pretty nicely there...but Dragonfly is not as easy to use as Firebug. I get
confused a lot (not just when trying to use Opera, but it's safe to say that
it is more frequent while trying to use Dragonfly). But Opera seems to be
cursed with a "too much" UI. Too many buttons, too many options, too much crud
around the content.

Nonetheless, it works much faster on the XO than Firefox...it, unfortunately,
doesn't handle scaling well at all, though, so the text is either way too
small or way too big.

~~~
Elepsis
Opera doesn't handle scaling well? How are you trying to scale things?

Opera supports zoom from 20-900 percent in reasonably small increments,
including 80, 90, 110 and 120 percent. I've never had this scaling problem
(though granted I haven't run it in your environment) -- when a site's text is
too small I can simply hit "+" a few times, and problem solved.

~~~
SwellJoe
The + is what I'm talking about. For whatever reason, on my XO, 100% is too
small, and the next bump up is too big. I'm not just picking nits here...it's
a dramatic size increase...like from 7px to 16px (or something along those
lines, though I haven't actually done a side-by-side with something that I can
see the size of fonts).

------
jamongkad
Interesting I would pretty much like to try out Opera. But being a VIM addict
FF comes with the excellent Vimperator plugin. Any of you guys know of a
similar plugin for Opera?

------
urlwolf
RE: UI, you can remove mostly anything. Opera GUI is probably THE most
customizable that I have seen. And it's a kb shortcut demon...

